# Retirement Livery Options



## Geraldine (12 February 2015)

I haven't been on here for a while but I am seriously considering moving The Boy to a retirement livery for various reasons.  I have had a look around and have theoretically whittled it down to two options - Arley Moss Equestrian and Copper Beeches.

Does anyone have any opinions on these two establishments before I start looking into it further?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (14 February 2015)

Possibly yes. Is Holmes chapel too far?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (14 February 2015)

Whoops, sorry, didn't read your original post properly! Thought you were looking for other options! Sorry, no, I don't have any knowledge of the 2 yards.


----------



## Geraldine (15 February 2015)

No Holmes Chapel isn't too far if you know of a good place!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (15 February 2015)

It's a little private yard that doesn't really advertise. They mainly have their own horses and its not retirement livery as such but they have nice, secure field that their house overlooks and will cast an eye over for you and make sure they've still got 4 legs! Let me know on PM if you want contact info.


----------



## jessicabannon (30 July 2015)

Hi I am lookin for similar and M pretty much as above, but do you know another option in Holmes chapel.
Thanks 
Jess


----------

